# Tri's / Du's



## boston_e (May 18, 2009)

Anyone do on or off road Tri's or Duathlons during the offseason for excersize / fun / fitness?

I did an off road duathon a few weeks ago (trail run, mt bike, trail run) which was a blast.  Unfortunately there are not too many off road ones as compared to on road.


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2009)

I've heard of a few, but never been to one.  They do sound interesting, someday I'd like to try something like that.  My running ability is pretty much zilch though...


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 18, 2009)

I haven't done it but I know several people who have done the Top Notch Triathlon in Franconia, NH and had a blast.

http://www.franconianh.org/app/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=97

Map is not to scale


----------



## TheBEast (May 18, 2009)

I started doing sprint tri's about 5 years ago and got hooked.  Have never done the off-road type.  I've only seen a few of them and doing a run-bike-run isn't all that appealing to me, although swimming is my least favorite part.  PM me if you're interested in more.


----------



## riverc0il (May 18, 2009)

I just signed up to do the Pumpkinman Sprint in S.Berwick, ME in September. I have become massively out of shape (by my standards) these past few years, so between getting back on a road bike and wanting to improve my fitness, I thought it would be a good idea. Having a set date to work towards and a daily plan really helps motivate me. I actually look forward to my next session instead of having to motivate myself to do it. I am actually crawling out of bed and doing my runs early on my run days, never thought I would see the day! Even if I don't enjoy the triathlon itself, I'll probably be in my best shape in almost 10 years by the end of the summer.


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I just signed up to do the Pumpkinman Sprint in S.Berwick, ME in September. I have become massively out of shape (by my standards) these past few years, so between getting back on a road bike and wanting to improve my fitness, I thought it would be a good idea. Having a set date to work towards and a daily plan really helps motivate me. I actually look forward to my next session instead of having to motivate myself to do it. I am actually crawling out of bed and doing my runs early on my run days, never thought I would see the day! Even if I don't enjoy the triathlon itself, I'll probably be in my best shape in almost 10 years by the end of the summer.



Good plan Steve!  If I wasn't so damn lazy I'd sign-up for some sort of event to get myself motivated...


----------



## TheBEast (May 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I just signed up to do the Pumpkinman Sprint in S.Berwick, ME in September. I have become massively out of shape (by my standards) these past few years, so between getting back on a road bike and wanting to improve my fitness, I thought it would be a good idea. Having a set date to work towards and a daily plan really helps motivate me. I actually look forward to my next session instead of having to motivate myself to do it. I am actually crawling out of bed and doing my runs early on my run days, never thought I would see the day! Even if I don't enjoy the triathlon itself, I'll probably be in my best shape in almost 10 years by the end of the summer.



The motivation factor is key as it gives a hard date to work towards!!  Good luck.  Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Swamp Dog (May 27, 2009)

I started doing triathlons in 1999.  Took last year off and am forced off this year.  Not in a real hurry to get back to the constantly-training-for-something regiment that goes along with tri. 

I do miss swimming though....


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2009)

Good to see you back on the forums Swamp Dog!


----------



## Swamp Dog (May 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Good to see you back on the forums Swamp Dog!



thanks.  It's been a frustrating few months.


----------



## skiboarder (May 27, 2009)

The Top Notch Triathlon looks really cool.  However, this off season, I am doing my own "personal triathlon."  That is, as much tennis, mountain biking and surfing that I can possibly squeeze in this summer!


----------



## skiboarder (May 28, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> I haven't done it but I know several people who have done the Top Notch Triathlon in Franconia, NH and had a blast.
> 
> http://www.franconianh.org/app/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=97
> 
> Map is not to scale


I know that you did not do the race, but have your friends mentioned how technical the mountain biking is?  My wife is a beginner mountain biker and is wondering how challenging the terrain is.  Thanks.


----------



## riverc0il (May 30, 2009)

skiboarder said:


> I know that you did not do the race, but have your friends mentioned how technical the mountain biking is?  My wife is a beginner mountain biker and is wondering how challenging the terrain is.  Thanks.


Looks like road biking since the bike path is paved and the first half of the cycle is on a road. I would imagine it will mostly be uphill but only 6.5 miles isn't bad.


----------



## riverc0il (May 30, 2009)

I started swim training this past week. I suck so so so bad. When I decided to do this, I had bad memories of learning the various strokes in a high school swim class. I figured, in hind sight, that I just sucked because I was an uncoordinated high school freshman receiving bad instruction and not wanting to do it. But having done a few sessions, swimming definitely doesn't come easy for me.

Like most Tri newbs, I quickly found TI for learning the freestyle stroke. And I get the stroke itself just fine. I just can't get my breathing down. Which is funny considering I come from the musicianship background of a wind/brass player in which very controlled breathing is a must. I swim 50 meters and totally lose my ability to work air correctly. Got lots of time to practice... but right now I keep thinking "I have to do this 10 more times without stopping?" after every lap!!


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 30, 2009)

Did half iron last summer, goal is to do a full iron at some point.  Great fun, need lots of time to train.   This year training for century ride.


----------



## skiboarder (May 30, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Looks like road biking since the bike path is paved and the first half of the cycle is on a road. I would imagine it will mostly be uphill but only 6.5 miles isn't bad.



Actually, from looking at the photographs from last year's event, there is a portion on trail.  Last year, that trail was extremely muddy.  It's cool that you are training for the race.  What are your distances?  I, too, am not a great swimmer.  I found that adult swim lessons at my gym last year very helpful.


----------

